

Saddam Hussein’s Revenge - nairboon
http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/saddam-husseins-revenge/

======
wjnc
As a European I find that most of the text makes sense. Perhaps in 20 years we
see the second Iraq war as a pivotal event in the relationship US - World.

But don't let the journals title fool you: the American Conservative is a
conservative magazine that was founded as an anti-Iraq magazine (see
Wikipedia). This is not a Republican or GOP outlet. It has 8000 circulation.
It's a story that I think (US-)liberals, Europeans and netizens will like. But
a large part of Americans really have different values.

I not looking to start a flamewar. But internet people are really different
than what US politicians make of the US median vote. So this story might be
nice and ring true to me, but who will it influence?

------
sheri
The Atlantic has a series of photo's to mark the 10 year anniversary. These
photos just highlight the tragic scenario that unfolded in Iraq after the
invasion. It's just unfair that Bush and his cronies will not be held
accountable for this disaster.
[http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/03/iraq-wars-10th-
an...](http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/03/iraq-wars-10th-anniversary-
occupation-and-insurgency/100476/)

------
winestock
This isn't really Hacker News-related, although the whole article is
depressingly true.

